# ممكن استشارة سريعة بخصوص اجهزة فحص السيارات



## الكشفى (18 فبراير 2011)

اريد عمل مشروع لجهاز فحص السيارات وعندى مفاضلة بين مجموعة من الاجهزة وذلك نظراً للاتى 

اولا حاجة الجهاز : لفحص السيارات الملاكى المنتشرة مثل الكورى والالمانى والصينى والنقل الاكتروس والمان .....وغيرها 

الظروف المادية : سيئة قليلاً والحمد لله 

الربح المنتظر : فى يد الله لكنة اول جهاز بالاقليم الذى اعيش فية 

وهناك اكثر من جهاز اولاً
max-scan -gs 500 الصينى 
لـ ELM327 مع العلم ان لدى لاب توب
JBT - CS538D طبعا انا اول مرة اسمع عنة 
طبعا ان كان نفسى فى lunch x43 master
بس الظروف المادية تحكم 
الرجاء افادتى بسرعة وكمان افضل وارخص الطرق لاقتناء الجهاز ويكون طبعاً يقبل التحديث


----------



## جراح فلسطين (18 فبراير 2011)

ارخص وافضل جهاز كوري لفحص جميع انواع السيارات
للحصول على جهاز باقل الاسعار انصحك بشراء الجهاز من الشركة الام في كوريا
قم بالبحث عنه في الجوجل اكتب كلمة scan tools carman


----------



## جراح فلسطين (18 فبراير 2011)




----------



## الكشفى (18 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر ليك اخى العضو جراح فلسطين


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 فبراير 2011)

اخي الكريم طبعأ الجهاز الكوري الذي نوه عنه الاخ جراح فلسطين هو الافضل ولكن جهاز (max-scan-gs 500) ارخص ويمكن ان تستفاد منه بسبب حالتك المادية لان سعره يتراوح بين 200الى 250 دولار هذا السعر عندنا في العراق 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## الكشفى (19 فبراير 2011)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> اخي الكريم طبعأ الجهاز الكوري الذي نوه عنه الاخ جراح فلسطين هو الافضل ولكن جهاز (max-scan-gs 500) ارخص ويمكن ان تستفاد منه بسبب حالتك المادية لان سعره يتراوح بين 200الى 250 دولار هذا السعر عندنا في العراق
> تقبل تحياتي



اخى الكريم هل يتمتع max-scan-gs 500 
بنفس امكانيات ال scan tools carman


----------



## الكشفى (20 فبراير 2011)

لسة محدش جاوبنى هل امكانيات scanmax gs500 تتساوى مع scan tools carman 
ولكن تفرق الصناعة ولا ال scan tools carman 
امكانياتة اكتر بحيث انة افضل من ناحية الامكانيات والصناعة


----------

